

Programming Games: Celebrating 30 years of Color Robot Battle - impomatic
http://www.retroprogramming.com/2011/02/celebrating-30-years-of-color-robot.html

======
swecker
I've been reading about genetic algorithms, and playing with some game ideas
recently, and this game brings up some very interesting ideas of what one
could do with a game...

